# Breeders in Hawaii???



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

I live in Hawaii and want to start breeding but the shipping from continental U.S usually either doesnt exist, or the fish die before reaching the islands. Anyone breed halfmoons in the islands or can help solve my problems. I dont want to rely on petco HMs.

Thanks.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Fed Ex doesn't do overnight there? Sometimes two day shipping works if fish are packaged properly.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Whats shipping from japan? its about the same distance. 

But fish people are everywhere. A quick web search found the Honolulu aquarium society. Start there. http://honoluluaquariumsociety.startlogic.com/index.html


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Or you can try aquabid.com The Thais use transhipers. Usually to tranship it's about $30.00


----------

